# Make me a shopping list!



## Guest (Jul 7, 2002)

I have a 1997 200 SX SE. It has 18" rims on it with 215/35/18 tires. I want to lower my car the most I can w/o any rubbing.
can someone tell me the best setup for spings,struts, etc?
I would love a list of what i need and a price i should expect to pay for them...
thanks


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

This forum has a suspension section...


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2002)

does it really???? whoa, i guess you have time to get into the details of this site when you are a lame-ass with no life!
I posted my topic in the wrong area, shoot me...
and when did you get to be such a bad ass?
all i wanted was some help, not a smart ass teenager telling me where to post, I dont tell your BF where to stick his cock...


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

Well technically, he can post here because it says B14 Chassis and he does have a B14. But also John dont be aggressive as this site does have rules and please dont have a thread that has you two fighting. Stop the web bangin (as opposed to gang banging)


----------



## Black200SXSER (Apr 30, 2002)

I think you would be better served in the suspension section. Im moving this there....and lets stop with the bickering shall we...


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Whoa! Hold on John. I was trying to help, damn. I didnt think you would get much better help in the b14 section than in the suspension section. You would have gotten moved either way. I think now we see who the real (immature) "teenager" is. And anyways, in another thread you were praising 18" inch rims, and that they would never rub, and its great, and that if I were to get 17" rims, I would sooner or later want larger ones. NOW you ask the forum what the best lowering setup was, and that you want no rubbing. That was some great advice to me before, THANKS!


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

What's your budget? You can get some sweet motivational shortened struts and coilovers and shit like that, but it's a lot more expensive than just KYB AGX's and GC coilover. You have to have some sort of idea of the money you're going to spend first. Did you even look at this?
http://www.sentra.net/tech/garage/s...a7c2f017366ee2091aed81f#Some Suggested Setups

Oh, and don't be such a dick.


----------



## Boosterwitch (Apr 15, 2002)

john200sx said:


> *does it really???? whoa, i guess you have time to get into the details of this site when you are a lame-ass with no life!
> I posted my topic in the wrong area, shoot me...
> and when did you get to be such a bad ass?
> all i wanted was some help, not a smart ass teenager telling me where to post, I dont tell your BF where to stick his cock... *


Please remember when you are typing on forums on the internet you can't see people's connotations. You assumed he was being an ass, but I don't think he was.

For me I always give people the benefit of the doubt first.

I'd appreciate an apology to Psch91 and to the board. Thanks.


----------



## Boosterwitch (Apr 15, 2002)

john200sx said:


> *I have a 1997 200 SX SE. It has 18" rims on it with 215/35/18 tires. I want to lower my car the most I can w/o any rubbing.
> can someone tell me the best setup for spings,struts, etc?
> I would love a list of what i need and a price i should expect to pay for them...
> thanks *


Well it seems you are into lowering your car for the look, not for the performance?

To lower your car the most, I'd recommend you get shortened struts with coilovers as this will give you the most drop and flexability.

There are a few companies out there that make them....but if you are just in it for the looks, go for the Motivational suspension as they are the least expensive, if you pay more it'll be better for performance.

http://www.motivational.net/


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Alright, ill apologize too. I didnt mean any harm by saying what I did, I was just trying to lead you into the right direction. People would probably have given you better answers in the suspension forum than in the b14 section. I dont visit any other sections beside my car (b14) and all the other forums not specific to any other car. It might be the same with other members, so putting your thread in the general car suspension forum, you might get more and better suggestions. Sorry.


----------

